# Matte/non-shimmer highlight colors



## MAChostage (Jun 30, 2012)

Looking for some suggestions for WOC-friendly brow highlight colors that are either matte or non-shimmery.  I have a 15-pan palette of colors that I can use but every one of them has shimmer.  Brand is not an issue.  I already have WNW's Brulee.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 1, 2012)

You could try Bone or Toast from Bobbi Brown. I personally use Naked from Urban Decay and Banana from Ben Nye.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 1, 2012)

You might try the "Matte Palette" from Two Faced, it's not expensive and really pretty.
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-XIFiAPz8xU8/TxawRUX9InI/AAAAAAAAAj8/xPBvNThJOpU/s1600/mattetf.jpg

  	( I have 4 Two Faced palettes, the Matte one is ok for light or more intense smokeys, nice for Fall or any occasion where you want to get some matte eyelids ).


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 2, 2012)

I second bone and toast.  (Forgot all about Bone LOL)


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 2, 2012)

Great ideas thus far, ladies!  Twinkle, I'm always wearing UD's Naked, LOL!  I should have mentioned that.  It is my preferred highlight, but I figured there's gotta be more!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jul 2, 2012)

when i went looking for a highlight color the MA gave me soft brown...she also said (when MAC me over had launched) that outre and moleskin were good too...i've also heard vanilla, nylon and ricepaper were good too.


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 2, 2012)

MAC's Blanc Type is a pretty nice non-shimmery one.


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 2, 2012)

I like MAC's tete-a-tint. It's really natural and non shimmery =)


----------



## sss215 (Jul 3, 2012)

spectrolite said:


> I like MAC's tete-a-tint. It's really natural and non shimmery =)


  	I 2nd tele a tint!


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 3, 2012)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> when i went looking for a highlight color the MA gave me soft brown...she also said (when MAC me over had launched) that outre and moleskin were good too...i've also heard vanilla, nylon and ricepaper were good too.


  	Girl, I *wish* that I could figure out how to make nylon and ricepaper work as highlight colors.  Nylon is the frostiest doggone thing I have ever used.  I never touch it and I have it as both a shadow single and in the Photo Realism palette.


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 3, 2012)

spectrolite said:


> I like MAC's tete-a-tint. It's really natural and non shimmery =)


  	I have tete-a-tint and never thought to use it as a highlight.  That's why I like asking for recs around here, thanks so much!


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 3, 2012)

MAChostage said:


> I have tete-a-tint and never thought to use it as a highlight.  That's why I like asking for recs around here, thanks so much!


	Glad I could help >_<


----------



## HeavenF (Aug 11, 2012)

Urban Decay ABC Gum


----------

